# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Ενεργά Link + AP

## uNdErTaKeR

*LAST EDIT by Zakk: Πλέον η καταγραφή των κόμβων και των links θα γίνεται στα πλαίσια του project WiND (http://nodedb.trwn.gr και http://nodedb.trwn).*

Εδώ από κάτω θα γράφουμε και θα ενημερώνουμε ποια ΑΡ και ποια links είναι ενεργά από εδώ και πέρα.

Θα ξεκινήσω εγώ, λέγοντας πως αυτή την στιγμή είναι ενεργό το ΑΡ στον Άγιο Θεόδωρα.
Εξοπλισμός : 
D-Link 620+, κεραία ΟΜΝΙ ιδιοκατασκευή (βλέπε MoHe-L) 10-11dB.

Ενεργά Links:
Uop - Αγ. Θεόδωρας - down
uNdErTaKeR (Linksys WRT54g, κεραία κατευθυντική (πιάτο 65cm + feeder Αφρικής) - Αγ. Θεόδωρας
pan-pan(Linksys WRT54g, κεραία κατευθυντική (πιάτο 80cm + feeder Στέλιου) - Αγ. Θεόδωρας
mika (Linksys WRT54g, κεραία κατευθυντική (πιάτο 80cm + feeder Στέλιου) - Αγ. Θεόδωρας




Δοκιμές θα κάνουμε από την άλλη εβδομάδα για να σας ενημερώσουμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Γενικά πάντως RSSI: -80 και Noise: ~ -90

Στήνονται : 
Demisone - Αγ.Θεόδωρας
xpapazaf - ???


Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν ο client UoP, είναι up, down συνέχεια.....

Σε πρώτη φάση έφταιγε το τροφοδοτικό του linksys, το οποίο και αντικαταστάθηκε πάραυτα. Απο την ώρα που σηκώθηκε και μετά, έμεινε πάνω για 20 λεπτά. Πλεόν ο client παίρνει κανονικά ρευμα το if στο pc είναι up, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τον πινγκάρω.....
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται θα το κοιτάξω αναλυτικότερα την Δευτέρα.

Για την ιστορία ο client Undertaker είναι up and running όλη την εβδομάδα, μετά την αντικατάσταση του firmware του απο Satori pre 2 σε Samahdi v2.2.

----------


## fotos

Cheers!

Το θέμα θα το κοιτάξω εγώ άμεσα, γιατί απ' ότι κατάλαβα είναι δικτυακής φύσεως. Μπορεί να το διορθώσω και την Κυριακή που θα ανέβω UoP.

Οπλαρχηγέ φρόντισε (μαζί με Πάρη; ) να περαστούν μόνιμα τα καλώδια δικτύου και ρεύματος ώστε το link να είναι συνεχώς προσβάσιμο για δοκιμές. Επίσης κοίτα μαζί με τον Χρήστο το θέμα του vlan από πλευράς UoP κτλ.

Τα λέμε,
-fot

----------


## loser

> Οπλαρχηγέ φρόντισε (μαζί με Πάρη; ) να περαστούν μόνιμα τα καλώδια δικτύου και ρεύματος ώστε το link να είναι συνεχώς προσβάσιμο για δοκιμές.


Αύριο θα πάω uop με τον Πάρη οπότε θα του το υπενθημίσω!!!

----------


## Zakk

Είμαστε και εγώ με τον Κριτσέλη από πρωτοετής που έχουμε δώσει χρήματα για το linksys (εγώ και για πιάτο με feeder,ο Krits δεν ξέρω)!
Κοιτάμε και οι δύο Άγιο Θόδωρα.
Εγώ μόνο Άγιο Θόδωρα, ο krits είναι πίσω από την εκκλησία του Άγιο Βασίλη, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει...
Τώρα να δώ τι θα κάνουμε όλοι στο βουνό!

----------


## xpapazaf

Εγω είμαι έτοιμος με τα μηχανήματα, και τα έχω στη διάθεσή μου.
Θέλω να δούμε μαζι λίγο τις access-lists και τις υπηρεσίες.
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να δούμε και την κατανομή των ip.
Θα τα πούμε απο κοντά.

----------


## fotos

Χρόνια Πολλά!




> Εγω είμαι έτοιμος με τα μηχανήματα, και τα έχω στη διάθεσή μου.


Ωραίος! Καλή αρχή!





> Θέλω να δούμε μαζι λίγο τις access-lists και τις υπηρεσίες.


Ποιές είναι οι πρώτες σκέψεις σου για υπηρεσίες;




> Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να δούμε και την κατανομή των ip.
> Θα τα πούμε απο κοντά.


Για την κατανομή καλύτερα να συννενοηθούμε ομαδικά (Undertaker, warchief και εγώ), ώστε να υπάρχει μια κοινή απόφαση για το μοίρασμά τους.

Τα λέμε από Δευτέρα στην Τρίπολη,
-fot

----------


## xpapazaf

Δεν ξέρω τι σκεφτεστε για ssh, irc, ftp servers αλλά αυτά θα τα κανονίσω απο 
τις access-list ports, και θέλω να ξέρω.
Δεν προτείνω κάτι, μέχρι να δούμε μαζί τι θα χρειαστούμε.
Καλά, θα τα συζητήσουμε μόλις κατέβεις τρίπολη.

Cya Δευτέρα  ::

----------


## warchief

....ακόμα δεν τον είδαμε, Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ναι, θα τα πούμε την Δευτέρα !

----------


## pan-pan

Λοιπον κανω post για να πω οτι ειμαι και εγω "up" επιτελους.Το likn δεν ειναι και οτι καλητερο αλλα για αρχη καλα ειναι.Με τον καιρο καλητερα.
Τα λεμε

Αντε και στα δικα σας

----------


## Mika

Up και το δικο μου Link: Μικα-AΓ. Θεοδωρας

----------


## warchief

Το thread που είχε ανοίξει o Mika στο Ασύρματο δίκτυο Τρίπολης διαγράφηκε μετά απο απαίτηση του χρήστη pan pan, μήν postaρετε για ψίλου πήδημα..., καταλαβαίνω τον ενθουσιασμό σας.

----------


## Mika

Ημαρτον ρε παιδια ημαρτον!!

----------


## fotos

Βίκτωρα μπορούμε να έχουμε μια ενημερωμένη εικόνα για το τι παίζει στο δίκτυο και τι όχι; Ποιά links είναι up, ποιά down, ποιά ετοιμάζονται κτλ.;

Άντε να οργανωθούμε λίγο!
-fot

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Οκ, λοιπόν η κατάσταση είναι η εξής:

ΕΝΕΡΓΑ LINKS:
Mika (Γωννιανάκης & Άγγελος στην ίδια πολυκατοικία αλλά δεν έχουν εκδηλώσει προς το παρόν κανένα ενδιαφέρον για LAN) - Αγ. Θεόδωρας
pan-pan (& Καρανίκας σε LAN) - Αγ. Θεόδωρας 
uNdErTaKeR (& 2 γείτονες σε LAN)- Αγ. Θεόδωρας

DOWN: 
Πανεπιστήμιο - Αγ. Θεόδωρας

ΥΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ:
Zakk - Aγ. Θεόδωρας (Τρίτη πάω σπίτι του με παν-παν για να δω τι παίζει, έχει όλο τον εξοπλισμό. Μετά από δοκιμές με παν-παν φαίνεται τελικά να μην πιάνει,αλλά άλλη μια δοκιμή δεν βλάπτει) Έχει όλο τον εξοπλισμό

Σωτήρης - Αγ. Θεόδωρας (Φίλος Προκόπη και γνωστός μου,Τρίτη πάω σπίτι του για να του στήσω το link) - Έχει όλο τον εξοπλισμό εκτός καλωδίου

demisone & tornado - Aγ. Θεόδωρας (Έχουν όλο τον εξοπλισμό πλην πιάτου & επίσης υπάρχει πλήρης ασυνενοησία μεταξύ τους. Ούτε καν το ενσύρματό τους δεν έχουν στήσει ! ! !)

Κριτσέλης - Αγ. Βασίλης ή Αγ. Θεόδωρας (μόνο πιάτο) Σκοπεύει να αγοράσει linksys και θα συνδεθεί όπου βλέπει καλύτερα

Kalamatas - Αγ. Βασίλης ή Αγ. Θεόδωρας (έχει παραγγείλει linksys από την ξαδ'ερφη του στην Αμερική και περιμένει να του το στείλει. Θα του φέρει ο παν-παν feeder αύριο)

Antouan (δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα του - είναι πρωτοετής Τριπολιτσιώτης) - Αγ. Βασίλης - Έχει πάρει linksys και θα πάρει και πιάτο

Spyrous - Aγ. Θεόδωρας (έχει Linksys και αύριο πέρνει feeder μέσω παν-παν)

Xrepa - Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα

xpapazaf - Αγ. Βασίλης (Πιάτο & linksys)

ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ:
Katmai - Έχω μιλήσει μαζί του και είναι μέσα. Έχει χρήματα και όρεξη, που είναι το σημανικότερα.

Οι τρεις πρωτοετής που μας μίλησαν


Υ.Γ.: Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κανέναν

----------


## warchief

Λοιπόν το link UoP-Aγ Θόδωρας είναι down (πλεόν δεν είναι ούτε στο ρεύμα διότι: )
Λόγω εργασιών βαφής που έγιναν στο ταρατσάκι πλησίον του κόμβου, τραβήχτηκαν και μετακινήθηκαν τα καλώδια ρεύματος και ethernet, το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται στο ethernet.
Οποιος έχει καλή θέληση μπορεί να πάει απο δευτέρα στο πανέπι να δανειστεί τον ethernet (c)hester απο τον Πάρη και με ένα κατσαβίδι αφού ανοίξει το κουτί του Linksys να δοκιμάσει το utp, και να κοιτάξει και για την τροφοδοσία (η πρίζα του Linksys είναι δίπλα στον noc7)

Τώρα για τα άλλα στημένα ή εν αναμονη links, θέλω να πω πως φορτώνουμε ασκοπα τον Αγ-Θόδωρα. Ακόμη, δεν μπορούμε να τσοντάρουμε όλοι απο ένα 10Ευρω (ναι ξέρω, μην αρχίζεται) και να αγοράσουμε ένα panel-sector, να τοποθετηθεί στο βουνό?

Αυτά για τώρα,

Under&Pan-pan : επικοινωνούμε για αύριο και τα λέμε απο κοντά μετα φραπεδούμπας

 ::   ::   :: 

τα λέμε

-Γιώργος

----------


## loser

Και εγώ είμαι έτοιμος (το Linksys κάθεται στον καναπέ μου!!!!)αρκεί να να στηθεί ο Αγ. Βασίλης. Νομίζω ότι όταν με το καλό γίνει(πολύ σύντομα ελπίζω) όλο και περισσότεροι θα μπούν(ενδιαφέρον έχει εκδηλώσει και ο Κούσκου).

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Οποιος έχει καλή θέληση μπορεί να πάει απο δευτέρα στο πανέπι να δανειστεί τον ethernet (c)hester απο τον Πάρη και με ένα κατσαβίδι αφού ανοίξει το κουτί του Linksys να δοκιμάσει το utp, και να κοιτάξει και για την τροφοδοσία (η πρίζα του Linksys είναι δίπλα στον noc7)


Τρίτη εγώ τελειώνω, οπότε μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ.

----------


## xpapazaf

Παιδιά αυτή τη στιγμή έχω στήσει και εγω ένα AP με ssid "XPAPAZAF".Παρακλώ όσους βρήσκονται στην πλατεία αγιου Βασιλίου, πίσω ή μπροστά απο το ναό να κάνουν ένα σκανάρισμα και να μου πούν εάν με βλέπουν. Παρόλο που το σπίτι μου βλέπει ενα αρκετά μεγάλο μέρος της πόλης ,η κεραία είναι άνοιγμα 24 μοιρών και στοχεύει κατευθείαν Αγ.Βασίλη.
Νομίζω πως ο Κριτσέλης είναι κοντά στον ναό (εάν έχω διαβάσει σωστά απο κάποιο προηγούμενο post).
Το AP θα μείνει ανοιχτο μέχρη και την Πέμπτη.

----------


## fotos

Cheers!

Την Τρίτη θα δοκιμάσω εγώ με το laptop. Απλά ελπίζω να μην το έχεις μόνο σε g-mode και ψάχνω άδικα!  ::  

Τα λέμε,
-fot

----------


## warchief

Πάντως απο το λουζερόσπιτο (aka το σπίτι του Loser), δεν μπόρεσα να πιάσω το SSID του Χρήστου, βέβαια είναι και 2, 3 πολυκατοικίες μπροστά, ...  :: 

Οποιος μπορεί να κάνει στην ευρύτερη περιοχή Αγ Βασιλείου ένα σκάν , θα μας βοηθήσει αρκετά.

Φώτο είναι πολύ πιθανό , κάτω απο την εκκλησία με το Mac σου να μην πίανεις τπτ, η κεραία στο σπίτι του Χρήστου είναι ευθυγραμμισμένη σε ύψος καμμιά 20 αριά μέτρα πάνω απο το καμπαναριό

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Θα πάμε εγώ και ο Παν-Παν την Τρίτη στο σπίτι του Κριτσέλη να δούμε αν το πιάνουμε και ναι είναι κοντά στον Αγ. Βασίλη.

----------


## Zakk

Θα στήσετε κανένα κόμβο?
Για να πέσει μια ενημέρωση για το trwn..!
Καλές γιορτές, χρόνια πολλά

----------


## Zakk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.
Να 'στε καλά, με σώσατε  ::

----------


## warchief

Αφού ξέρεις ρε Zakk, σε 2 μήνες θα είναι έτοιμο το δίκτυο.  :: 

Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα αμαμένεται δραστηριότητα (να το δώ και να μην το πιστέψω) τέλη Ιανουαρίου, αν δεν έχει γίνει τπτ μέχρι τότε (χλωμό) θα τα ξαναπούμε.

προς το παρόν καλή επιτυχία στην εξεταστική

-Γιώργος

----------


## Zakk

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πέσει ένα report - ανανέωση trwn.gr για να δούμε την παρούσα/μελλοντική δομή του trwn?

----------


## fotos

> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πέσει ένα report - ανανέωση trwn.gr για να δούμε την παρούσα/μελλοντική δομή του trwn?


Οκευ, απλά εγώ δεν έχω χρόνο να ανανεώσω το site το οποίο σε λίγο καιρό θα μεταφερθεί σε άλλο μηχάνημα από την niovi (μάλλον asyrmatix) ώστε να είναι προσβάσιμο και ασύρματα. Οπότε υπομονή σχετικά με την ιστοσελίδα.

Πέρα από αυτό παίζουν οι κόμβοι:
Άγιος Θόδωρας με AP
Άγιος Δημήτρης με AP
και ΚΤΕΛ πάλι με AP

Διάφορα από αυτά συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με συνδέσεις σε 802.11g και βγάζουν καλές ταχύτητες. Πχ. Άγιος Θόδωρας -> Πανεπιστήμιο




> [email protected]:~$ iperf -c gw-uop.bb-stt.trwn
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Client connecting to gw-uop.bb-stt.trwn, TCP port 5001
> TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> [ 5] local 10.172.106.6 port 41816 connected with 10.172.0.18 port 5001
> [ 5] 0.0-10.0 sec 8.94 MBytes *7.49 Mbits/sec*
> [email protected]:~$


Οπότε μπορείς να βγείς μπαλκόνι και να scannάρεις. Λογικά κάτι θα πιάσεις. Γενικά έχει πέσει η κίνηση και το μπλαμπλα και έχουν όλοι στρωθεί στην δουλειά. Συνολικά υπάρχουν 6 clients και σχεδιάζουμε νέους BB κόμβους.

Οι υπηρεσίες που είναι έτοιμες είναι: DC, IRC, Hostmaster (IP + DNS) με χρήση WiND (πολύ καλό), Counter Strike Server, FTP και διάφορα άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι. Επίσης είναι έτοιμες όλες οι υπηρεσίες διαχείρισης χρηστών (FreeRadius & LDAP). Στήνονται τώρα μερικά monitoring εργαλεία (Cacti, Nagios και τα ρέστα). Γενικά πάμε καλά και όρεξη έχουμε. Χρόνο να βρούμε θα στήσουμε και μερικούς ακόμα κεντρικούς κόμβους.

Επίσης εγκαταλείπουμε και εμείς το nodedb και θα βασιστούμε στο WiND για την διαχείριση των κόμβων. Είναι έτοιμο και ακούει στο nodedb.trwn (ασύρματα), ενώ Internet θα είναι εντός των προσεχών ημερών.

Αυτά τα λίγα... ελπίζω να σε καλύπτω. Πάντως το δίκτυο είναι ζωντανό!
-fot

----------


## Zakk

Μάλλον πάω για Άγιο Δημήτρη.
Αν με το καλό μπεί μέσα το gs, τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκουμε  ::

----------


## fotos

Άντε ρε Zakk κάνε κάμια κίνηση και άσε τις φιλοσοφίες!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

Εγώ φταίω?
Κάποιος μου έχει κάνει voodoo..
3 linksys έχω πληρώσει και trwn δεν είμαι!
Κωλόπαιδα  ::

----------


## fotos

Ρε πλάκα μου κάνεις; Γιατί έχεις πληρώσεις 3 linksys;
Το ένα θυμάμαι πως το έκαψες και προσπαθούσε ο Βίκτωρας να το επαναφέρει στην σχολή χωρίς επιτυχία. 
Του άλλου (του τελευταίου του Linksys) τι του έκανες;

Τέσπα εάν έχεις εξοπλισμό στήσε τον κόμβο σου και άσε τα πολλά λόγια!
-fot

----------


## Zakk

Επειδή ο Zakk είναι όντως (για όσους δεν το πιστεύουν) από ράντζο του Τέξας δίπλα σε λίμνη  ::  και δεν παίρνει και πολύ χαμπάρι (όπα ρε μανούλα!), μιλάει πια μόνο η πράξη:
(μετρήσεις με cantenna και τη cisco του xpapazaf)

----------


## fotos

Ωραία, επιτέλους τα λόγια γίνανε πράξη! Εγώ πάντως δεδομένου της θέσης σου θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις να βγάλεις link με τον Προκόπη που είναι στα 400 μέτρα μακριά σου (δεδομένου βέβαια του ότι θα έχεις και οπτική επαφή), αντί να βγάλεις link στα 3.5χλμ (!) που είναι ο Άγιος Δημήτρης. Είναι πιο λογικό και θα έχεις και σταθερότερο link. Γιατί δεν κανονίζεις για ένα scan και με τον Προκόπη;

----------


## Zakk

Είσαι ο 3ος που το προτείνεις, έχει μπεί ήδη στα σκαριά..
Μακάρι να παίξει γιατί θα του μπίπ την μπίπ  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Επειδή ο Zakk είναι όντως (για όσους δεν το πιστεύουν) από ράντζο του Τέξας δίπλα σε λίμνη  και δεν παίρνει και πολύ χαμπάρι (όπα ρε μανούλα!), μιλάει πια μόνο η πράξη:
> (μετρήσεις με cantenna και τη cisco του xpapazaf)


Αχ επιτέλους δικαιώνομαι!

Κάποτε (πολύ παλαιότερα) αν θυμάσαι εγώ σου έλεγα να κάνεις δοκιμές μπας και πιάνεις Αγ. Θεόδωρα. Πάντα μου απαντούσες "Αποκλείεται" και "Δεν έχει νόημα να κάνω". Επιτέλους λοιπόν δικαιώθηκα! Τέσπα, θα μπορούσες τόσο καιρό να είχες κάνει τουλάχιστον μια δοκιμούλα.

Άσχετα από τα παραπάνω, welcome back !

----------


## Zakk

Δεν είναι σοβαρό σήμα όμως!

----------


## Zakk

Μόλις στήσετε το ap στον Προκόπη για να δοκιμάσω για bblink, ενημερώστε με

----------


## Zakk

Ρε Προκόπη θα δοκιμάσουμε για link μεταξύ μας, τι βλέπεις?

----------


## Zakk

Ρε trwn-ίτες, το κλείσατε το μαγαζί???
Ούτε ενημέρωση ούτε τίποτα?

----------


## alg0

Αντε να βοηθησει κανεις και ενα νεο τριπολιτσιωτη (εμενα) να μπει νεο αιμα στο δικτυο. Εννοω:

+450 GBytes για να κανετε downloads , 
+ADSL sharing , και 
+ισως λιγη τεχνογνωσια απο AWMN.

A να μη το ξεχασω, ισως και κανα ΒΒ λινκ.

Εχω λαπτοπακι με wireless και θα αρχισω να scannarw σημερα το απογευμα κτλ. 

Μαγκες ας βοηθησει καποιος πλιζ, πρωτου χαθει η ορεξη κτλ

Το παν για μενα ειναι να γινει το πρωτο βημα.

----------


## alg0

Σορρυ ξεχαστηκα να σας δωσω το στιγμα μου...

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/tripoli ... ?nodeid=43

----------


## fotos

> Σορρυ ξεχαστηκα να σας δωσω το στιγμα μου...
> 
> http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/tripoli ... ?nodeid=43


Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το nodedb.com πλέον αλλά το nodedb.trwn(.gr).
Οπότε καλύτερα να γίνει η καταχώρηση εκεί. To nodedb.com είναι obsolete.

Χμμ τώρα που το κοιτάω έκανες καταχώρηση, αλλά με 4 accounts! Ο Warchief μου είπε ότι δεν δούλευε το confirmation... και να σβήσω τα υπόλοιπα accounts και τα κρατήσω το ένα μόνο. Διάλεξα το πρώτο. Αλλά μετά είδα ότι είχες κάνει και καταχώρηση κόμβου! Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι έγινε, ώστε άμα είναι bug να το ψάξω και να το διορθώσω;

Ευχαριστώ,
-fot

----------


## alg0

> Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το nodedb.com πλέον αλλά το nodedb.trwn(.gr).
> Οπότε καλύτερα να γίνει η καταχώρηση εκεί. To nodedb.com είναι obsolete.


Oκ τα κατάφερα.

http://nodedb.trwn.gr/?page=nodes&node=31

Απο οτι βλεπω ειμαι πολυ!! κοντα στον felixnet (node=11)

Θεωρητικα θα βλέπω και τον Αγιο Δημητριο (node=4) που εχει 5 πελατες
αλλα και τον Αγιο Θεοδωρα (node=5) που εχει 3 πελατες

Μαλιστα πριν λιγακι επεστρεψα απο την εκκλησια της Αναληψης και του Αγιου Δημητρακου, τις οποιες επισκευτηκα με το αυτοκινητο ενως φιλου. Πραγματικα ομορφη θεα ...

Παω σε 2 λεπτακια να πληρωσω τα κοινοχρηστα της πολυκατοικειας στον διαχειρηστη, και να ζητησω τα κλειδια της ταρατσας. Ελπιζω να ειναι συνεργασιμος και να με βοηθησει στο στοχο μου.

Εαν καποιος διαθετει μια pcmcia wifi η ακομη καλυτερα και laptop (μαζι με καποια cantenna/κεραια, ελπιζω να προσφερθει για καποιο scannarisma σε μελλοντικη ημερομηνια).

Τις προσεχεις 10 μερες (εαν ολα πανε καλα) θα φερω τον εξοπλισμο μου απο Αθηνα και αφου βρω/φτιαξω ενα POE (power over ethernet) ελπιζω να συνδεθω σε καποιον κομβο.

----------


## alg0

> Χμμ τώρα που το κοιτάω έκανες καταχώρηση, αλλά με 4 accounts! Ο Warchief μου είπε ότι δεν δούλευε το confirmation... και να σβήσω τα υπόλοιπα accounts και τα κρατήσω το ένα μόνο. Διάλεξα το πρώτο. Αλλά μετά είδα ότι είχες κάνει και καταχώρηση κόμβου! Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι έγινε, ώστε άμα είναι bug να το ψάξω και να το διορθώσω;
> Ευχαριστώ,
> -fot


Eκανα καταχωρηση (ειμουν στη δουλεια σε ενα νεο linux box) διαδοχικα στους λογαριασμους:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Aφου απογοητευτικα που δεν ελαβα confirmation email, αρκετες ωρες αργοτερα (απο το σπιτι μου) εκανα registration xrisimopoiwntas to gmail account και ολα γιναν κατ'ευχη.

Παρακαλω να σβησεις τα accounts:
alg0
alg0_
algo

και εαν μπορεις να κανεις rename to account name 
Αntonio --> alg0 (me to gmail)

----------


## alg0

Miλησα με τον διαχειριστη και ηταν συνεργασιμος και αψογος.
Η πορτα της ταρατσας ειναι ανοιχτη 24 ωρες ... και υπαρχει και ενα δωμα.
Ειναι 5 οι οροφοι νομιζω και ειχε σχετικα καλη θεα.

Μενουν 3 σημαντικα βηματα.

1> Ενα laptop + wifi για scanning
2> Mια συσκευη POE
3> Eγκατασταση , ονοματοδωσια κτλ κτλ

----------


## fotos

> Eκανα καταχωρηση (ειμουν στη δουλεια σε ενα νεο linux box) διαδοχικα στους λογαριασμους:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Aφου απογοητευτικα που δεν ελαβα confirmation email, αρκετες ωρες αργοτερα (απο το σπιτι μου) εκανα registration xrisimopoiwntas to gmail account και ολα γιναν κατ'ευχη.


Δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο δεν έλαβες τα email. Λογικά θα έπρεπε να τα είχες λάβει κανονικά. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν και logs για να δω τι έγινε, αλλά το δοκίμασα το σύστημα και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις τα email έφυγαν κανονικά.




> Παρακαλω να σβησεις τα accounts:
> alg0
> alg0_
> algo
> 
> και εαν μπορεις να κανεις rename to account name 
> Αntonio --> alg0 (me to gmail)


Βασικά πριν διαβάσω αυτά, έσβησα όλες τις απόπειρες εκτός από την πρώτη (alg0). Επίσης πέρασα σε αυτή την διαχείριση του κόμβου "trwn-Antonio" σε αυτόν τον χρήστη. To email σου μπορείς να το αλλάξεις (επειδή εγώ δεν γνωρίζω προφανώς), εαν πας στην διεύθυνση http://nodedb.trwn.gr/?page=users&user=33 αφού κάνεις πρώτα login προφανώς.... Τώρα έχει ακόμα το παλιό [email protected]_NO_SPAM_btinternet.

Άμα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα πέσμου (ότι με PM ή postάρε εδώ).
Ααα και καλώς ήρθες στην Τρίπολη και καλά links!  ::   :: 
-fot

----------


## alg0

Καλο ειναι να γραφονται τα νεα και εδω, και να μην στελνονται μονο στη λιστα του συλλογου. Αnyways, τα νεα ειναι οτι ηδη ενα AP γυρισε σε b-only-mode και υπαρχει και προταση απο zakk να γυρισουν και τα υπολοιπα.

Καλο θα ηταν να εξηγηθουν οι λογοι εδω για αυτες τις αποφασεις.

Οφελη υπαρχουνε μιας και ελεθερωνονται καναλια για νεα ΑP, απλα στη πραξη εαν 2 clients ενως b-mode AP ανταλλασουν δεδομενα, η μεγιστη ταχυτητα που θα δουνε θα ειναι 220κbytes.

Τελος ηθελα να πω, οτι ειδα με τα ματια μου οτι η προσβαση στον Αγ. Δημητρακο ειναι πολυ ευκολη, και σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα κανονικο ΒΒ λινκ. Πως? Βαζοντας ακομη μια συσκευη λινκσις και μια κεραιουλα στο βουνο...
Θα μπορεσει να παραχωρεθει μια κεραια (ικανη για λινκ στα 2κλμ περιπου) και ενα λινλκσις, ή πρεπει να το κανω με δικό μου εξοπλισμό?

(αυτο επρεπε να ειχε γινει και με τον felix εδω και πολυ καιρο)

----------


## warchief

> ... τα νεα ειναι οτι ηδη ενα AP γυρισε σε b-only-mode και υπαρχει και προταση απο zakk να γυρισουν και τα υπολοιπα.
> 
> Καλο θα ηταν να εξηγηθουν οι λογοι εδω για αυτες τις αποφασεις.


Τα υπόλοιπα AP είναι εδώ και καιρό σε b only mode (και όχι σε mixed b/g όπως πίστευα) οπότε αυτή την στιγμή όλα τα AP λειτουργούν σε b only mode.

Τα οφέλη που πέρνουμε είναι κυρίως ελευθέρωση φάσματος, επιτρέποντας μας έτσι ένα καλύτερο network-planning για τα link που έρχονται.




> ...απλα στη πραξη εαν 2 clients ενως b-mode AP ανταλλασουν δεδομενα, η μεγιστη ταχυτητα που θα δουνε θα ειναι 220κbytes.


Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, το rate στο AP είναι στα 5.5 Mbps και προσωπικά όταν κατέβαζα απο ftp.trwn είχα ένα mean @ 4.5Mbps με peak @5.77Mbps (du meter)




> Τελος ηθελα να πω, οτι ειδα με τα ματια μου οτι η προσβαση στον Αγ. Δημητρακο ειναι πολυ ευκολη, και σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα κανονικο ΒΒ λινκ. Πως? Βαζοντας ακομη μια συσκευη λινκσις και μια κεραιουλα στο βουνο...


Ακριβώς επειδή η πρόσβαση εκεί είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολη, δεν είναι μόνο εύκολη για εμάς αλλά και για άλλους, με τον Αγ Δημητράκο να αποτελεί ένα γκρίζο σημείο παρουσίας. Παρεπιπτώντος ο Zakk δεν στο ανέφερε αυτό όταν ανεβήκατε???
Η ιδέα η οποία συζητήθηκε στο meeting της Πέμπτης είναι να μεταφερθεί ο κόμβος του Αγ Δημητράκου στην Ανάληψη (λίγο πιο κάτω υψομετρικά, και πιο αριστερά προς την πόλη), όπου και έχουμε το ελεύθερο να σηκώσουμε όσα interfaces θέλουμε χωρίς να λογοδοτούμε και να εξαρτιόμαστε απο κανέναν.




> Θα μπορεσει να παραχωρεθει μια κεραια (ικανη για λινκ στα 2κλμ περιπου) και ενα λινλκσις, ή πρεπει να το κανω με δικό μου εξοπλισμό?


Αυτό το συζητάμε, λογικά πρέπει να γίνεται...




> (αυτο επρεπε να ειχε γινει και με τον felix εδω και πολυ καιρο)


Δες και παραπάνω, ότι θα ήταν το βέλτιστο συμφωνώ, αλλά το έπρεπε απο το θα μπορούσε να γίνει απέχει αρκετά.


Τέλος δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να ενημερωνόμαστε συνέχεια μέσα απο αυτό το φόρουμ, για τα διαδικαστικά του TRWN τα οποία απαιτούν πολλά μαηλ / ποστ ας χρησιμοποιούμε την λίστα που είναι και άμεση και ας κρατήσουμε την εδώ παρουσία μας πιο γενική ενημερώνοντας την για το τι αλλαγές γίνονται κατά καιρούς κτλπ.


τα λέμε,

-warchief

----------


## Zakk

> Ακριβώς επειδή η πρόσβαση εκεί είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολη, δεν είναι μόνο εύκολη για εμάς αλλά και για άλλους, με τον Αγ Δημητράκο να αποτελεί ένα γκρίζο σημείο παρουσίας. Παρεπιπτώντος ο Zakk δεν στο ανέφερε αυτό όταν ανεβήκατε???


Βασικά τα έχω πει πολλές φορές στον alg0 αλλά δε λέει να καταλάβει...
Εδώ μόλις πήγαμε στον sth, έλεγε να βάλουμε κεραίες στα κάγκελα μπροστά στην εκκλησία!
Νομίζω πρέπει να σοβαρευτούμε.
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι πανεπιστημιακός, και πρέπει να προσέχουμε που τον βάζουμε, και όχι να προκαλούμε "ελάτε κλέφτε τα" ή "ελάτε σπάστε τα" στα σημεία που τα βάζουμε.
Μην ξεχνάμε την καφροκατάσταση που περνάει από την πόλη αυτή!!!
Άλλο σημαντικό που θέλω να τονίσω, είναι να ΜΗΝ επιτρέπουμε φθηνές-παπαντζίδικες λύσεις όταν πρόκειται για σοβαρά link.
Δε μπορεί να θέλει ο alg0 να κάνει full bb με feeder-άκια, και με το packet loss που θα έχει να πάει πίσω όλο το δίκτυο πχ..
Πάνω σε αυτό θέλω να πω, ότι τα πρώτα-βασικά full bb που θα ενώνουν τα ap και θα υποστηρίζουν το δίκτυο, θα πρέπει να γίνονται ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ σε σταθερά nodes, και όχι σε κόμβους που θα την κάνουν, και μετά κάποιοι τυχεροί θα μεταφέρουν εξοπλισμό, και θα ψάχνουν για ανάλογα σημεία..
Δηλαδή να μην είναι το δίκτυο στον αέρα μετά την αποχώρηση αυτών των παιδιών που θα έχουν full bb εννοώ..
Εξάλλου τα βουνά για full bb με απλούς nodes ξεχάστε τα, έχουν να κάνουν bb με τα άλλα ap [παλιά και νέα]. Σιγά μη βάλουμε 20 κατευθηντικές στα βουνά!



> Η ιδέα η οποία συζητήθηκε στο meeting της Πέμπτης είναι να μεταφερθεί ο κόμβος του Αγ Δημητράκου στην Ανάληψη (λίγο πιο κάτω υψομετρικά, και πιο αριστερά προς την πόλη), όπου και έχουμε το ελεύθερο να σηκώσουμε όσα interfaces θέλουμε χωρίς να λογοδοτούμε και να εξαρτιόμαστε απο κανέναν.


Βασικά εγώ πρότεινα-κατάλαβα να βάλουμε ΚΑΙ στην Ανάληψη, και να μείνουν τα interfaces στο std, μέχρι νεωτέρας προβληματικής κατάστασης  ::

----------


## Aliens-

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alg0
> 
> ...απλα στη πραξη εαν 2 clients ενως b-mode AP ανταλλασουν δεδομενα, η μεγιστη ταχυτητα που θα δουνε θα ειναι 220κbytes.
> 
> 
> Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, το rate στο AP είναι στα 5.5 Mbps και προσωπικά όταν κατέβαζα απο ftp.trwn είχα ένα mean @ 4.5Mbps με peak @5.77Mbps (du meter)


Από την στιγμή που κατέβαζες μόνος από το δίκτυο είναι πολύ λογικό!
Αυτό που θέλει να πει ο alg0 είναι ότι το AP παίζουν σαν HUB και όχι σαν SWICTH.



> Άλλο σημαντικό που θέλω να τονίσω, είναι να ΜΗΝ επιτρέπουμε φθηνές-παπαντζίδικες λύσεις όταν πρόκειται για σοβαρά link. 
> Δε μπορεί να θέλει ο alg0 να κάνει full bb με feeder-άκια, και με το packet loss που θα έχει να πάει πίσω όλο το δίκτυο πχ..


Μάλλον κάποια παρεξήγηση έχει γίνει.
Μάντεψε για ποιόν λόγο έχει ο alg0 2 δορυφορικά πιάτα στο δωμάτιο του.  ::

----------


## Zakk

Σύντομα το http://nodedb.trwn.gr θα παίζει πάλι μια χάρα [+ τα services included!!!]

----------


## Zakk

Άρα δεν υπάρχει και ιδιαίτερος λόγος να είναι sticky αυτό το θέμα!

Όλα αυτά θα αναφέρονται στο wind μας!

Ας μείνει όμως, καλύτερα, δε μας πειράζει  ::

----------


## fotos

Μέχρι να ενσωματωθούν στο WiND καλό θα ήταν να παραμείνει sticky για γρήγορες αναφορές και για να μπορούμε να βρούμε το σχετικό post εύκολα και γρήγορα ώστε να γίνει και άμεσα η μεταφορά των στοιχείων που περιέχει.

-fot

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

locked + un-sticky μιας και δεν είναι πλέον απαραίτητο

----------

